# Considering getting a Pony,I know nothing about horses HELP!



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

My parents are thinking about getting a 10 year old gelding pony from a friend at my dads work. We know pretty much nothing about horses and would like advice. They also want to know if $250 is a good deal for him? 

What are the monthly and yearly needs of a pony? He does not have any horse shoes so he wouldn't need that done, so could we trim his hoof's on are own?

How much hay would he eat a year? 
If we pasture feed him he wouldn't need any grain right? 
What do you think it would cost to keep him?

He is a pretty mellow pony, but would be in with are dwarf goats and a steer that will be leaving in either before or after summer. My concern is with the goats, they will run under the steer all the time, do you think this would startle the pony and put the goat at risk of getting injured?

Any advice would be great!!


----------



## Fairytaleranch (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Considering getting a Pony,I know nothing about horses H*

To give you an estimate of about how much hay you will go through, we have 6 goats and an arab and they go through 1 bale every 4 days. My arab is a very easy keeper.

Depending on the temperment of the pony, usually older horses do fine with goats but be on the look out because they might grow TOO attached and become buddy sour, it is very difficult to train them out of that and they can really hurt themselves if you seperate the goats and horse ubruptly.

Hay and the initial purchase of a horse is cheap IMO, its the tack and supplies that will run you out of the house! It is EASY to spend 1,000$ on tack and supplies.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Considering getting a Pony,I know nothing about horses H*

Really!? We go through a bale every 2 days with the steer and 9 goats.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Considering getting a Pony,I know nothing about horses H*



Goat Crazy said:


> My parents are thinking about getting a 10 year old gelding pony from a friend at my dads work. We know pretty much nothing about horses and would like advice. They also want to know if $250 is a good deal for him?
> Is he broke? Trained at all? Lead/Load? How are his leg angles? Have someone who KNOWS horses well go with you to look at him. You may have to pay them.
> 
> What are the monthly and yearly needs of a pony?
> ...


Follow up:
What are your intentions for the horse? Pony Club? Just a pet?

Do you have an equine Vet already?

Do you have friends/neighbors with horses close by to help you when he doesn't look/act quite right?


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Considering getting a Pony,I know nothing about horses H*

He would be just a pet. 
How often do they usually get colic?
The guy's wife has been around and has owned horses since she was a girl. They trim the pony's hoofs themselves.
We have a neighbor who know horses pretty well, she owns a horse and boards a few. We also have some friends that live down the road who are know about horses. He is great with kids and is well trained.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Considering getting a Pony,I know nothing about horses H*



Goat Crazy said:


> He would be just a pet.
> If you're not riding him and he'll just be what my Equine professor calls a "lawn ornament" then you don't need to give him very much grain. Just do some research on the differences between horses and goats (Hind-gut fermentation vs rumination, anatomy, diet requirements/restrictions, vaccine requirements, toxic plants, etc)
> How often do they usually get colic?
> Whenever they find something to eat that they shouldn't. Depending on the horse, it can be a one-time thing, or a rather frequent occurrence. You can minimize it by feeding top top top quality hay, keeping the feed and water troughs free of any mold or other growth, and not having any foreign objects that they can swallow anywhere near them.
> ...


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Here are a couple pictures of him. Not the best, but better than nothing.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Considering getting a Pony,I know nothing about horses H*

How many hands is he?


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Considering getting a Pony,I know nothing about horses H*

Not sure, They said he is 52 in. at withers


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Considering getting a Pony,I know nothing about horses H*

OhCee has given great advise. I agree with the not doing the trimming yourself -- pony's hoof trimmings around here cost between 15-30.00 depending on the farrier and this should be done every 8 weeks.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Considering getting a Pony,I know nothing about horses H*

He's adorable, if he's not broke then he's probably not worth much. I definately wouldn't pay over $250. They say the cheapest part of owning a horse is the purchase price.

You'll need to factor in: hay, deworming (usually only needs to be done every 8 months), hoof care, and unexpected vet bills.

I would recommned finding a good horse forum to join so you can gain some knowledge. You will need to find a good farrier, trimmings are usually around $30, done every 8 to 9 weeks. If he's kept on pasture you'll want to make sure he doesn't get to much grass which can cause a horse to founder (google it) Grain is not necessary for a pasture pet. I have three performance horses working 3 days a week and I don't even grain them, just salt blocks, good hay, and pasture will keep a horse in good health. I only grain on special occasions.

And i'd like to add that colic is not all that common. I have had horses for at least 15 years and only had two issues of colic, both didn't require a vet, but i'm experienced. I have always had 6 plus horses and right now we have 9. Colic usually occurs when a horse takes in to much dirt, sand, etc. You can easily prevent colic by feeding in a trough.

Anywho, good luck! Horses are a real joy to own...i'm glad you're starting off asking questions and trying to gain some knowledge!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Considering getting a Pony,I know nothing about horses H*

I guess I'm a rebel, I taught myself to trim equine feet, and havent looked back since. Barefoot all the way. I like a natural horse.

Yeah, if he's not broken he's not worth much more than that. If he is broken, well he's a steal. Everything else has been mentioned, except not sure if it was mentioned to get his teeth done once a year


----------

